# cuviers dwarf caiman for sale



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi guys

i have a dwarf caiman about 33" long, very calm animal and not overlly shy selling due to no fault of its on just a room thing as already have another 2 crocs. feeds well and has good wait. again a pleasure to work around. pictures on www.photobucket.com/blackthroat1 £400 no offers. dwa or pet shop licence only. would take swaps for non dwa WHY. based in scotland but dont mind couriering via licenced courier

thanks keith


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

this should be in the classifieds maybe you willhave better luck selling it there


----------



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

*caiman*

can deliver this to yorkshire and the surrounding areas on saturday for £30. anytime after would have to be by courier

thanks keith


----------

